# connection ipad wifi



## francroix (5 Juin 2011)

je viens d'avoir un ipad que je veux connecter à une livebox
lorsque je rentre la cle wep il me répond mot de passe incorrect
alors que je suis certains de rentrer le bon
quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

francroix a dit:


> je viens d'avoir un ipad que je veux connecter à une livebox
> lorsque je rentre la cle wep il me répond mot de passe incorrect
> alors que je suis certains de rentrer le bon
> quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?



Tu dois rentrer le code qui est noté comme clé de sécurité WiFi sur l'étiquette de la livebox.


----------



## francroix (5 Juin 2011)

c 'est celui là que je prends
lorsque je le mets sur mon mac et sur mon iphone cela fonctionne
j'ai meme essayer de l'écrire dans notes et de faire un copier coller
je vois bien ma live box mais il ne prend pas le mot de passe


----------



## regsam (6 Juin 2011)

Fai toi aider par la hotline Orange


----------



## Slide (6 Juin 2011)

Idem pour moi, lors d'un séjour chez un ami...

La solution m'intéresse aussi

Merci


----------



## lineakd (7 Juin 2011)

@francroix & slide, et en suivant ce mode d'emploi.
Ils écrivent que les caractères de la clef, sont tous en majuscules.


----------



## francroix (8 Juin 2011)

j'ai réussi à me connecter finalement 
avant d'appuyer sur rejoindre quand on a saisi son mot de passe en majuscule il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'autorisation de connection sur la live box ( juste à cote du bouton reset à cote du cable d'alimentation ) et ensuite on a une minute pour appuyer sur rejoindre sur l'ipad 
et miracle l'ipad se connecte ensuite je me suis mis en mode auto sur au niveau de l'adresse ip pour le dhcp et bootp


----------



## regsam (8 Juin 2011)

Tout est bien qui finit bien


----------



## Romain69276 (10 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @francroix & slide, et en suivant ce mode d'emploi.
> Ils écrivent que les caractères de la clef, sont tous en majuscules.



+1 je me suis fait avoir chez un ami....


----------

